# Operation Hugs Care packages



## tgro07 (Sep 21, 2010)

Here is a non profit organization that likes to send out care packages to our deployed troops. If you would like to help out our troops by donating money to Operation Hugs or sending your own care packages, goto www.facebook.com/OperationHugsSupportsOurMilitary


----------

